# Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation



## royshilkrot (Apr 15, 2021)

royshilkrot submitted a new resource:

Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation - Remove the background in your camera video with the power of neural networks.



> This plugin is meant to make it easy to replace the background in portrait images and video. It is using a neural network to predict the mask of the portrait and remove the background pixels. It's easily composable with other OBS plugins to replace the background with e.g. an image or a transparent color.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## ASchneider (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello sir! Thanks for this post! I was wondering if there are any plans on creating a "regular" plugin so we can use it as simple as unpack to the OBS folder to install it? Thanks!


----------



## royshilkrot (Apr 16, 2021)

@ASchneider 
i'm working on the Windows version now. Should be done soon.
The trick is to get all the dependency DLLs bundled with the plugin... but i'll work it out.
If you have any SWE cycles - you're welcome to help!


----------



## ASchneider (Apr 18, 2021)

royshilkrot said:


> @ASchneider
> i'm working on the Windows version now. Should be done soon.
> The trick is to get all the dependency DLLs bundled with the plugin... but i'll work it out.
> If you have any SWE cycles - you're welcome to help!


Hey there! Those skills are away above my league hahah

I know a couple of friends that does live streams interviewing people, they use NDI so the other side can use Skype with its BG remover, use a green screen JPG as their BG and then chrome it locally. It would be nice to just do it locally with their raw video feed.

 Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## ItachiSan (Apr 19, 2021)

Hey sir, I was looking for you! :D

Jokes aside, I was recently looking for a background removal that I could execute locally (I only found _greencam_ but it is a bit heavy as a browser is required).

I can help with both Windows and Linux, not much time available but I can do testing! Lemme know if I can do anything


----------



## Philippe Demartin (Apr 22, 2021)

No Linux plugin :=(


----------



## SadMonsterParty (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm super interested in this; I'm currently working with this as a "green" screen; I can alpha out the green and my wooden floor fine separately, but my floor is too close to skin tone.  If I could 'green' screen out the green parts and 'yellow screen' out the bottom (and wear pants), it'd be fine.

Any suggestions?

Also I hope to be doing this at venues & parties post-quarantine, so a more intelligent or nuanced 'background removal' process would help when space/lighting isn't ideal.


----------



## cairotes (Apr 23, 2021)

Hy
Very very interested to get a Windows built. I cannot be of much help since I am not familliar with this programing but I can be your tester...


----------



## ajeitler (Apr 24, 2021)

NICE Plugin! I already tried some virtual green screen apps that feed their content into OBS. Doing this locally is a big step forward.
The algorithm does not work as fluid as say Zoom's background removal yet, but quite impressive and for my usecase I will replace the other aproaches with it for now :) TANK YOU for your work!


----------



## royshilkrot (Apr 26, 2021)

The plugin now supports Mac, Linux AND Windows!
Check it out: https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval


----------



## royshilkrot (Apr 26, 2021)

royshilkrot updated Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation with a new update entry:

Mac, Linux and Windows support and colorspaces



> I've sorted out the build on Linux and Windows, so now it supports all 3 major OSs.
> 
> The binaries to install it are in the Github Releases page: https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval/releases
> 
> I also added support for multiple color spaces. Although still facing some problems with YUV 4:2:0 spaces (e.g. NV12 and I420). Other color spaces seem to be working.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## royshilkrot (Apr 27, 2021)

Philippe Demartin said:


> No Linux plugin :=(





cairotes said:


> Hy
> Very very interested to get a Windows built. I cannot be of much help since I am not familliar with this programing but I can be your tester...


Windows and Linux versions now available!


----------



## ASchneider (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello! Thanks for compiling the windows version for testing :)

I was not able to make it to work, this is how it looks like here (2080ti + Ryzen 9 3900x)





Any idea why this happens? Thanks!


----------



## royshilkrot (Apr 28, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Hello! Thanks for compiling the windows version for testing :)
> 
> I was not able to make it to work, this is how it looks like here (2080ti + Ryzen 9 3900x)
> 
> ...


this is obviously some color space conversion problem. 
it would be cool if you could open an issue for this on GH: https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval/issues

but in general, try to see if you can change the color space format to YUV 422. 
i can't fully support YUV 420 yet... need to pin down that RGB conversion still.


----------



## dquille (Apr 30, 2021)

Finally, an OBS plugin that can do virtual greenscreen!  This is looking great so far royshilkrot!

Testing with a c920 on win10, and the background removal is doing a good job.  A little pixely at the edges, but not bad and maybe some kind of blur/antialiasing can improve that in the future.

Works with yuy2 video format in obs camera source properties, but frame rates are severely limited for the c920 with that video format at higher resolutions.  For the other video formats available for the camera, the filter crashes OBS with mjpeg, and blacks out the picture with h264 like it's trying to work (I can see from the CPU that it's trying to work) but not doing something correctly.  I saw this same black out when using a different logitech driver and the I420 color space, so I'm guessing it's a color space support issue like you've already mentioned above.

And related to framerate, this thing is killing my CPU even at the lower framerates I can test it with.  Increasing framerates greatly increases CPU usage.  Any options that can be exposed in the filter settings that might make it less impactful on the CPU?


----------



## royshilkrot (May 1, 2021)

dquille said:


> Finally, an OBS plugin that can do virtual greenscreen!  This is looking great so far royshilkrot!
> 
> Testing with a c920 on win10, and the background removal is doing a good job.  A little pixely at the edges, but not bad and maybe some kind of blur/antialiasing can improve that in the future.
> 
> ...



I just fixed the colorspace issue for good on the repo (not released a binary yet) using libOBS media-io internal converters. 
so color space problem should  be fixed, and performance should increase since it's using optimized converters (instead of my conversion hacks).
i will be exploring other segmentation models that have better performace and offer a drop-down selection for the model.


----------



## Daucus (May 1, 2021)

Not sure if it's related to the color space issues you mentioned above but I thought I'd post my crashlog here in case it exposes any other issues. Thanks!


----------



## royshilkrot (May 2, 2021)

Daucus said:


> Not sure if it's related to the color space issues you mentioned above but I thought I'd post my crashlog here in case it exposes any other issues. Thanks!


Are you trying the latest release?


----------



## royshilkrot (May 2, 2021)

royshilkrot updated Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation with a new update entry:

v0.2 Beta



> This release features
> 
> Omni color space handling - fixing crashes due to unsupported color spaces
> Slightly better performance
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (May 2, 2021)

Hello again! Thanks for the latest update and easy to install Windows files.

The color conversion problem was solved but the performance issue remais a big issue here:





Also, the media file used in this test was a 1080p30 local recording, the effect changed its quality to maybe a fourth of its original resolution.

Is there something I'm missing here?

Thanks.


----------



## dquille (May 2, 2021)

Agreed, it does appear to be working for all of the video format/color space selections now, but also agreed that resolution is being effected compared to beta 1.  Maybe the effect is being handled at a lower resolution for performance (which is OK)  but the output image was accidentally kept at that lower resolution as well instead of the resulting effect being applied back to the original?


----------



## royshilkrot (May 3, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Hello again! Thanks for the latest update and easy to install Windows files.
> 
> The color conversion problem was solved but the performance issue remais a big issue here:
> 
> ...



Ah yes. You're correct... I'm applying the mask on the downscaled version instead of on the full-scale version... I'll fix it soon!


----------



## ASchneider (May 3, 2021)

royshilkrot said:


> Ah yes. You're correct... I'm applying the mask on the downscaled version instead of on the full-scale version... I'll fix it soon!


No worries, makes sense...

I was wondering if the amount of resources used in my machine to make it happen are correct (screenshot above)?

Thanks.


----------



## royshilkrot (May 3, 2021)

dquille said:


> Agreed, it does appear to be working for all of the video format/color space selections now, but also agreed that resolution is being effected compared to beta 1.  Maybe the effect is being handled at a lower resolution for performance (which is OK)  but the output image was accidentally kept at that lower resolution as well instead of the resulting effect being applied back to the original?


Yes that's exactly the case. I'll fix it, it's a small change... look out for v0.2.1


----------



## royshilkrot (May 3, 2021)

royshilkrot updated Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation with a new update entry:

v0.2.1 - fixing scaling bug in v0.2



> In this release
> 
> 
> Fixing the problem of down&up scaling the original image. Instead - apply the mask to the original image size, without reducing its resolution.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (May 3, 2021)

Hello @royshilkrot ! Thanks for the update

I'm still facing problems with high CPU usage:






Image is now at full resolution but showing some jagged edges.

Thank you!


----------



## royshilkrot (May 3, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Hello @royshilkrot ! Thanks for the update
> 
> I'm still facing problems with high CPU usage:
> 
> ...


i'm working on bringing in other, potentially lighter, segmentation models as well as using the GPU on Windows. this will take the load off the CPU

the jagged edges i can take care of in the release - please open an issue for it https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval/issues


----------



## ASchneider (May 3, 2021)

royshilkrot said:


> i'm working on bringing in other, potentially lighter, segmentation models as well as using the GPU on Windows. this will take the load off the CPU
> 
> the jagged edges i can take care of in the release - please open an issue for it https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval/issues


Nice!

I was wondering if this could help: I was in talks with Steve, from OBS Ninja, suggesting a background remover and he actually implemented it :) This was the issue opened, I think there might be some good references to use from good AIs. I've even mentioned you there - https://github.com/steveseguin/obsninja/issues/750#issuecomment-825564010

He managed to achieve a very nice result with that AI model, really nice.

The main interest for me, to use your solution, is to remove a background for someone using OBS Ninja (web source) from an iPhone device, that cannot do it locally.

Thanks!


----------



## KenhCuaDaoLeMinh (May 4, 2021)

Hello, could you make a tutorial video about this? I can't find the plugin after paste it in the OBS format.


----------



## Olivier J. (May 4, 2021)

Hello,

On PC with Windows, no problem ...
but on my mac, i don't understand .. I select the plugin in filter and OBS is crashing ..
there is the report: https://pastebin.com/qzSQzkQZ

Thanks !


----------



## ASchneider (May 4, 2021)

KenhCuaDaoLeMinh said:


> Hello, could you make a tutorial video about this? I can't find the plugin after paste it in the OBS format.


Hey there! Look for the above square, Video and Audio Effects, when open the filter options from a source.


----------



## Olivier J. (May 4, 2021)

KenhCuaDaoLeMinh said:


> Hello, could you make a tutorial video about this? I can't find the plugin after paste it in the OBS format.



You must select a video source ...
and make a filter Background Removal !


----------



## royshilkrot (May 4, 2021)

royshilkrot updated Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation with a new update entry:

v0.2.2 Beta - GPU support for Windows



> In this release
> - Better versioning of the plugin
> - GPU support on Windows through DirectML (any available GPU)
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (May 4, 2021)

royshilkrot said:


> royshilkrot updated Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation with a new update entry:
> 
> v0.2.2 Beta - GPU support for Windows
> Read the rest of this update entry...


Thanks for the update! Not sure if I've done something wrong here (checked the new GPU box), but it still uses 100% CPU time...


----------



## royshilkrot (May 4, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Thanks for the update! Not sure if I've done something wrong here (checked the new GPU box), but it still uses 100% CPU time...


Does it use the GPU though?
you can see GPU utilization in the Task Manager

the GPU support is from DirectML, and maybe it's not compatible with all GPUs. on my Intel HD Graphics GPU - it's actually much slower than the CPU (6-7 FPS with %80 GPU utilization), but it does take load off the CPU...


----------



## ASchneider (May 4, 2021)

royshilkrot said:


> Does it use the GPU though?
> you can see GPU utilization in the Task Manager
> 
> the GPU support is from DirectML, and maybe it's not compatible with all GPUs. on my Intel HD Graphics GPU - it's actually much slower than the CPU (6-7 FPS with %80 GPU utilization), but it does take load off the CPU...



Not at all, I had MSI AB monitor opened and it not used my GPU at all, just CPU. I have a 2080ti.


----------



## royshilkrot (May 4, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Not at all, I had MSI AB monitor opened and it not used my GPU at all, just CPU. I have a 2080ti.


 I suspected NVidia GPUs don't work. OK - i'll keep investigating this... look out for another release.


----------



## dquille (May 4, 2021)

My experience with the GPU switch.  I have a desktop with a nvidia 1060, and it seems to be using the GPU in some way with it enabled because the cpu usage drops 10-15%, but the gpu usage doesn't appear to go up significantly.  I have a laptop with an intel 620, and the cpu drops way down, but like you roy the 620 gpu maxes out in gpu usage and is only able to render like 2fps.


----------



## royshilkrot (May 7, 2021)

royshilkrot updated Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation with a new update entry:

v0.2.3 Beta - Optimized model



> In this release
> 
> Optimized ONNX model with slightly better runtime/resources performance (5-10%)
> Fix to DirectML build (including the DLL)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## dquille (May 10, 2021)

With 0.2.3 on my less powerful system, the CPU usage itself hasn't dropped but my percantage of frames missed due to rendering lag seems to have gone down a bit, so that's a move in the right direction.


----------



## royshilkrot (May 10, 2021)

dquille said:


> With 0.2.3 on my less powerful system, the CPU usage itself hasn't dropped but my percantage of frames missed due to rendering lag seems to have gone down a bit, so that's a move in the right direction.


i'm experimenting with more models now and much smaller masks, so that should be a big performance boost. keep an eye out for a release in the next couple days


----------



## royshilkrot (May 11, 2021)

royshilkrot updated Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation with a new update entry:

v0.2.4 Beta - MODNet model



> In this release
> 
> 
> Adding the MODNet segmentation model. Slightly better in segmentation and resources.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (May 11, 2021)

Hello sir! Thanks for the update. MODNet seems a lot better but still 100% depending on the CPU to work. Too bad it is still impossible to use on my machine... I can see it getting better and better, maybe in the next few weeks you'll find a way to use NVIDIA GPU cards :) Thanks!


----------



## Nilasred (May 11, 2021)

Hello, I am currently running into this issue whenever I am trying to apply your filter on my Browser source.
FWIW: I use OBS-Ninja in order to have my iPad as a webcam - https://imgur.com/a/kbp0YLK


----------



## dquille (May 11, 2021)

0.2.4 - nice, I like the model option.  For me, the new modnet model is slightly better on resources, but it also seems more sensitive to what's in your background.  In my particular setup with a busy background the original SINet model works more consistently, but if I position myself just right the modnet model can be made to behave as well.


----------



## borricuaboy_0589 (May 13, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Hello again! Thanks for the latest update and easy to install Windows files.
> 
> The color conversion problem was solved but the performance issue remais a big issue here:
> 
> ...


how is the effect is install because download like 6 different and nothing is working


----------



## Martinator (May 18, 2021)

Like the plugin, would be awesome if it was as simple as just downloading and adding the files or executing a .exe to install.


----------



## royshilkrot (May 18, 2021)

Martinator said:


> Like the plugin, would be awesome if it was as simple as just downloading and adding the files or executing a .exe to install.



Download the .zip file and extract directly to the OBS directory: https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval/releases/tag/v0.2.4-beta
Follow the instructions...


----------



## Napukisan (May 25, 2021)

royshilkrot said:


> Download the .zip file and extract directly to the OBS directory: https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval/releases/tag/v0.2.4-beta
> Follow the instructions...


Hello,
thank you very much for this amazing plugin! I have a question: is there a way to use it on other sources than videos? I mean, I'd like to apply the background removal to a window capture source (zoom, meet, e.g.). In this way I could pin on one participant's view and remove its background. At the moment, I can find the Background Removal effect only under the "video/audio filters" tab and not in the "effect filters" one...
Thank you very much


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi, I am excited about this plug in, but don't know how to install it. Can you list the steps as to how to do it. Either Mac or Win. Thanks.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi,
Thank You for this plugin. I've learned through a youtube video how to install it, but when I try to use it OBS quits. Just thought I would let you know in your development of it. OBS 27. Mac OS High Sierra.


----------



## royshilkrot (Jun 10, 2021)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi,
> Thank You for this plugin. I've learned through a youtube video how to install it, but when I try to use it OBS quits. Just thought I would let you know in your development of it. OBS 27. Mac OS High Sierra.


I need to update the plugin for v27, since right now it's v26 (at the time it was the latest). Please allow me a few days to get it together. But by all means submit an issues on Github so I can track the work.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 11, 2021)

royshilkrot said:


> I need to update the plugin for v27, since right now it's v26 (at the time it was the latest). Please allow me a few days to get it together. But by all means submit an issues on Github so I can track the work.
> [/QUOTE
> Thanks so much for your quick response and letting me know that it is not ready for 27 yet. I thought I may have installed it incorrectly. Can't wait for the update!


----------



## dquille (Jun 11, 2021)

I've been running it just fine on OBS 27 rc3 for windows, but have no experience with running it on a Mac.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 12, 2021)

dquille said:


> I've been running it just fine on OBS 27 rc3 for windows, but have no experience with running it on a Mac.


it's great that it is working for you OBS on Windows. However, I had tried it also on my VBox for Win. 10. It goes farther than it does on my Mac, but crashes OBS. It's most likely that it is  virtual and may not have enough power, but I'm not a programmer. I'm sure *royshilkrot will work it out. *


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 12, 2021)

royshilkrot said:


> I need to update the plugin for v27, since right now it's v26 (at the time it was the latest). Please allow me a few days to get it together. But by all means submit an issues on Github so I can track the work.


I'm not sure how to post my error report on Github, but will try. Thanks so much!


----------



## KenhCuaDaoLeMinh (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello, thanks for the plugin but I have to notice. I got a crash when I switched to the scene collection include this filter after reinstall my OBS and my Windows 10. It became normal when I deleted the plugin. This is the crash text file:


----------



## royshilkrot (Jun 17, 2021)

royshilkrot updated Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation with a new update entry:

New models! OBS v27!



> In this release
> 
> 
> Added 2 new lightweight segmentation models: Google Mediapipe "Meet" model, and the "Selfie Segmentation" model, both from https://github.com/PINTO0309/PINTO_model_zoo
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi royshilkrot, Thank You for updating it so quickly, but it doesn't appear that I could follow the same install that I did for OBS 26 and I'm not a programmer either. The earlier version still isn't working.  Is it possible to define a search term so that I could look for how to install it on youtube like I did the last one. Unless I'm missing something? Thanks.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 18, 2021)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi royshilkrot, Thank You for updating it so quickly, but it doesn't appear that I could follow the same install that I did for OBS 26 and I'm not a programmer either. The earlier version still isn't working.  Is it possible to define a search term so that I could look for how to install it on youtube like I did the last one. Unless I'm missing something? Thanks.


Actually, their were two options for Mac. One was something I don't know how to install and the other I was ready to download with the number 1 at the end of it implying it's a copy of what I had already downloaded. Is the link I am following taking me to all the latest versions of Background Removal.....? Thanks!


----------



## royshilkrot (Jun 19, 2021)

Want To Learn said:


> Actually, their were two options for Mac. One was something I don't know how to install and the other I was ready to download with the number 1 at the end of it implying it's a copy of what I had already downloaded. Is the link I am following taking me to all the latest versions of Background Removal.....? Thanks!


This is where you download: https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval/releases/tag/v0.3.0-beta
There are instructions on how to install it. It's a short command


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 20, 2021)

royshilkrot said:


> This is where you download: https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval/releases/tag/v0.3.0-beta
> There are instructions on how to install it. It's a short command


Thank You royshilkrot, but it seems more involved than what I know how to do. I googled it and it seems I need to get into terminal with a few steps that I'm not sure how to do. I'll need to wait for the full version then. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## jdudetv (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey is there any plans for this plugin to be supported in the normal effect filters tab instead of the video / audio filters tab. would love to apply it to alternative sources.


----------



## Olivier J. (Jul 10, 2021)

Excuse me, I install the plug in on my PC, no problem ..
but on my Mac, OBS is crashing when i use it ...
Maybe i make a bad installation ... someone can explain me how make a good installation on Mac ? 
thanks !


----------



## dquille (Jul 13, 2021)

Submitted a pull request today to add a new feature to "Process the Mask every X frames of video".   This can greatly decrease the CPU usage of the plugin making it usable on lower-spec'd systems, and people may even prefer the visual effect of processing the mask less frequently as it can make the contours of the mask less "jittery".  Defaults to mask every 1 frame which works exactly like it did previously.  Working well on my windows system, with say 30fps video and processing the mask every 5 frames as an example, it halves the cpu time and still looks nice.  Have a look at it when you get a chance royshilkrot.


----------



## royshilkrot (Jul 15, 2021)

dquille said:


> Submitted a pull request today to add a new feature to "Process the Mask every X frames of video".   This can greatly decrease the CPU usage of the plugin making it usable on lower-spec'd systems, and people may even prefer the visual effect of processing the mask less frequently as it can make the contours of the mask less "jittery".  Defaults to mask every 1 frame which works exactly like it did previously.  Working well on my windows system, with say 30fps video and processing the mask every 5 frames as an example, it halves the cpu time and still looks nice.  Have a look at it when you get a chance royshilkrot.


Merged. Thanks for the contribution!


----------



## royshilkrot (Jul 15, 2021)

jdudetv said:


> Hey is there any plans for this plugin to be supported in the normal effect filters tab instead of the video / audio filters tab. would love to apply it to alternative sources.


Unfortunately it only works works as "Audio/Video Filter", since the "Effect" is just for graphics rendering effects (shaders)


----------



## NeoJ (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi!

Any chance you could 'trick' the filter into working with a browser source? I bring in my camera using obs.ninja, rather than as a video source. I suppose I could probably work around by using a convoluted virtual camera trick of some kind, but I'm hoping to avoid unnecessary complexity if possible.

At the moment, attempting to add the filter to a browser source obviously just doesn't do anything at all. Perhaps there's some other workaround I'm missing? From what I've seen of your plugin, though, AWESOME WORK!


----------



## nuts (Sep 8, 2021)

obs crashes when selecting background removal plugin. Running mac catalina 10.15.7


----------



## Kratos18 (Sep 8, 2021)

the background needs to be completely  deleted on the body needs to be detected then you good


----------



## nuts (Sep 8, 2021)

Kratos18 said:


> the background needs to be completely  deleted on the body needs to be detected then you good


dont understand what you mean


----------



## jandb1980 (Sep 8, 2021)

I played around with the values a bit, and then OBS crashed. And now when I select the plugin, the settings dialog keeps crashing right after I select it.

I use it on a mac (Monterey)


----------



## idrinkh2o (Sep 13, 2021)

I just found out about this last night and I installed it on my pc and my Mac. Works fine on PC but crashes on Mac. I hope that we can get some support for Mac soon because that’s my preferred OS.


----------



## slashie101 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello! Thank you so much for making and releasing this plugin!
It would be super cool if this filter was available on a source mirror (using StreamFX) of a camera. Sadly the plugin requires a video capture device. If this is supported on a future release it would be great <3


----------



## Surge42 (Sep 26, 2021)

dquille said:


> Submitted a pull request today to add a new feature to "Process the Mask every X frames of video".   This can greatly decrease the CPU usage of the plugin making it usable on lower-spec'd systems, and people may even prefer the visual effect of processing the mask less frequently as it can make the contours of the mask less "jittery".  Defaults to mask every 1 frame which works exactly like it did previously.  Working well on my windows system, with say 30fps video and processing the mask every 5 frames as an example, it halves the cpu time and still looks nice.  Have a look at it when you get a chance royshilkrot.


This is a great idea.


----------



## SpacemanSteeeeve (Sep 27, 2021)

SadMonsterParty said:


> I'm super interested in this; I'm currently working with this as a "green" screen; I can alpha out the green and my wooden floor fine separately, but my floor is too close to skin tone.  If I could 'green' screen out the green parts and 'yellow screen' out the bottom (and wear pants), it'd be fine.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Also I hope to be doing this at venues & parties post-quarantine, so a more intelligent or nuanced 'background removal' process would help when space/lighting isn't ideal.



I use these. problem solved. you could theoretically use another green screen, but these are a bit more durable for walking/standing on. shop around, you can find some for pretty cheep on ebay and whatnot. they work perfectly. they come in different thicknesses and textures for different prices. good luck.


----------



## jamessnell (Oct 6, 2021)

This is great, but I don't see how to set the background color to transparent, which is a critical feature to me. Any help please?

Update: Ahh, now I see, it was in that demo GIF. You have to add a chrome key in the filter and set it to the background color. Easy!


----------



## dickynh (Oct 12, 2021)

Help me plz ....,  I'm using obs-studio version 27.1.3 and using linux mint version 20, I can't install this plugin, can someone help me with step by step installation instructions


----------



## unfunf22 (Oct 27, 2021)

hi * royshilkrot *
i would like to have a slider with which i can adjust the mask every x myself, would that be possible to implement? default is 300 as far as i read, maybe configurable from 300-1000. i have an amd rx570 gpu and an amd r7 2700x cpu. what i also noticed is as soon as i use the option "use gpu" my fps drops to 15 fps but my cpu utilization stays at 20%. i don't want to force you to do it but would be nice to be able to adjust it myself. I like to test new versions of the plugin when you make a new one, I use windows 10.
if i dont use gpu i get 30~ FPS

thanks in advance Ben


----------



## Rdelaura (Oct 30, 2021)

As soon as I applied the filter my camera froze (Sony A6000) followed by OBS. Any help?


----------



## unfunf22 (Nov 2, 2021)

do you have the newest version of obs? are you on windows or Linux? is the problem already fixed for you?


----------



## Rdelaura (Nov 2, 2021)

unfunf22 said:


> do you have the newest version of obs? are you on windows or Linux? is the problem already fixed for you?



Yes (always), Windows, no


----------



## Lesschamps (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks for all the hard work! Been looking for something like this for a long time. I'm on a new MacBook pro, with the latest OBS(27.1.3). I was able to navigate to the OBS plugins folder by right-clicking on OBS in applications> show package contents> plugins, otherwise, it was very hard to find this content folder. I was able to install the .so file in the plugins folder but had no luck installing the resource folder or the files inside. I was able to see the filter in OBS but after it asked me to name the layer it crashed OBS. I am a novice and trying my best, just wanted to report my experience, say "thanks", and see if there is anything else I should do. Looking forward to future versions.


----------



## royshilkrot (Nov 4, 2021)

Lesschamps said:


> Thanks for all the hard work! Been looking for something like this for a long time. I'm on a new MacBook pro, with the latest OBS(27.1.3). I was able to navigate to the OBS plugins folder by right-clicking on OBS in applications> show package contents> plugins, otherwise, it was very hard to find this content folder. I was able to install the .so file in the plugins folder but had no luck installing the resource folder or the files inside. I was able to see the filter in OBS but after it asked me to name the layer it crashed OBS. I am a novice and trying my best, just wanted to report my experience, say "thanks", and see if there is anything else I should do. Looking forward to future versions.


You'll be glad to know there is a new release today for v27.1.3 !
Check it out: https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval/releases/tag/v0.4.0


----------



## royshilkrot (Nov 4, 2021)

royshilkrot updated Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation with a new update entry:

v0.4.0 - OBS v27.1.3 and new RVM model



> *In this release*
> 
> Upgrade to OBS v27.1.3 (latest) support
> New realtime model Robust Video Matting (https://github.com/PeterL1n/RobustVideoMatting)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Want To Learn (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi royshilkrot, 
I'm a bit confused.  It's been months since I last reported this same issue and it still crashes or quits OBS when I click on it.  Your first reply was to wait because it wasn't ready for OBS 27 and now it is. As far as I know I downloaded the latest version of your software and OBS, but still no luck. However, I should note that after all these months when downloading your newest version it has a 1 after it implying it is a second copy of the download, so did I actually download the newest version or a new copy of the old. I thought I read that their was only one option. I'm sure it's me or my system configuration, but do you have any ideas? I am using a Mac OS High Sierra, i7 Mac, 64 gb of ram and the latest version of your software and OBS. 

Thanks so much for your hard work and hopefully we'll get me up and running! 

Want To Learn


----------



## ashtangakasha (Nov 10, 2021)

Logitech Brio  ->  OBS 27.1.3 Win10/64  ->  backgroundremoval-0.4.0 (today)  -  No video.

I've tried all the settings, CPU / GPU, seg models, etc., but the Brio feed never displays in the filter settings dialog.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## royshilkrot (Nov 19, 2021)

ashtangakasha said:


> Logitech Brio  ->  OBS 27.1.3 Win10/64  ->  backgroundremoval-0.4.0 (today)  -  No video.
> 
> I've tried all the settings, CPU / GPU, seg models, etc., but the Brio feed never displays in the filter settings dialog.
> 
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


i suspect the camera is using some kind of stream that the plugin can't handle
can you test a different webcam? or a different resolution setting on the Brio?


----------



## royshilkrot (Nov 19, 2021)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi royshilkrot,
> I'm a bit confused.  It's been months since I last reported this same issue and it still crashes or quits OBS when I click on it.  Your first reply was to wait because it wasn't ready for OBS 27 and now it is. As far as I know I downloaded the latest version of your software and OBS, but still no luck. However, I should note that after all these months when downloading your newest version it has a 1 after it implying it is a second copy of the download, so did I actually download the newest version or a new copy of the old. I thought I read that their was only one option. I'm sure it's me or my system configuration, but do you have any ideas? I am using a Mac OS High Sierra, i7 Mac, 64 gb of ram and the latest version of your software and OBS.
> 
> Thanks so much for your hard work and hopefully we'll get me up and running!
> ...


thanks for sticking with it!
one great way to know what's going on are the OBS logs
even if the program crashes - it still saves the logs. you can access them as files - they are saved every time the program runs. Find "Show Log Files" in the OBS menus - it will open the directory of the logs
then pick the latest one after a crash, and paste it here
or better yet - open an issue on the github project: https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval/issues


----------



## Want To Learn (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi Royshilkrot,
Thanks for checking back with me. After not using it for a while I loaded it in and it didn't crash OBS this tim, but it's a black screen. I think I'm doing it right, but am I? I click on Facetime for Video Capture and then Background Removal from the visual effects and the whole screen is black. I can't seem to adjust anything in that filter. Should I do something differently? And should I still send you a log?  Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Want To Learn (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi Royshilkrot,
I thought I had the most recent version of OBS 27.1.0. but saw that I needed to update to 27.1.3. so I did.  Now background Removal shows up in the effects filters. However,  it says no properties available. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Want To Learn (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi Royshilkrot,
Is this what you were asking about? I'm new to this. Again, it doesn't crash, but it has a dark screen that leaves me out of it. LOL. I will post this in github. Thanks so much! https://obsproject.com/logs/C-IaBJTW7dqIzClK


----------



## itsmebinuuu (Nov 25, 2021)

Hello! Quick question, is there a way to implement your plugin filter for one scene and not the others?

*For Example: Scene 1 (Talking to chat/waiting for a game scene)*

My background is like a talk show with a table and a mic. I would like to add the camera filter here so I don't have like a gigantic webcam block above my digital table background.

*Scene 2 (Gaming Scene - Apex/Valorant/League/ETC)*

I just want to use my normal webcam without the filter plugin. 

However, once I implement the filter to one webcam, it connects to all the other webcams on my other filters. If I try to add a new WebCam source, it's bugged and my webcam doesn't even show up. Unless I do "add existing source" which then includes the background removed webcam.

Thank You!


----------



## Leonnaise (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello, first off thank you, @*royshilkrot, *for making this plugin, from what I've seen it looks like what I'd want; unfortunately I haven't been able to make it work once so far. I've copied the files to the proper folders, uninstalled and reinstalled obs, tried all that, still the plugin won't load. I've looked at the logs and it always says the same thing: "LoadLibrary failed" and "module not loaded".
Here's the latest log: https://pastebin.com/umDrzC8T

Complete shot in the dark, could this have anything to do with me running Windows 7?


----------



## davoid (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi, I apologize for being such a noob but how do I install the plugin on a linux system?
Thank you


----------



## davoid (Dec 7, 2021)

davoid said:


> Hi, I apologize for being such a noob but how do I install the plugin on a linux system?
> Thank you


I'm sorry, I should supply more information. I unpacked the plugin download and copied the respective contents into the lib and share folders, but even after a reboot, background remover doesn't appear in the filter list.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 7, 2021)

davoid said:


> I'm sorry, I should supply more information. I unpacked the plugin download and copied the respective contents into the lib and share folders, but even after a reboot, background remover doesn't appear in the filter list.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Hi Davoid,  From my experiences I found it in the Audio/Video filters and not the effect filters.  Hope this helps!


----------



## maigoofy (Dec 12, 2021)

Roy,

Thank you so much for putting a lot of time into creating the plugin. Unfortunately, after the installation on my MacBook Pro (2020 Intel), my OBS kept crashing, and I would like to uninstall it for now. I used the following command.

unzip -o obs-backgroundremoval-macosx.zip -d /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/

Could you show me the uninstallation command? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 12, 2021)

maigoofy said:


> Roy,
> 
> Thank you so much for putting a lot of time into creating the plugin. Unfortunately, after the installation on my MacBook Pro (2020 Intel), my OBS kept crashing, and I would like to uninstall it for now. I used the following command.
> 
> ...


Hi Maigoofy, This is going to sound confusing but I want to help. I can't even explain it. LOL. I had the same problems with Mac OS High Sierra last night where it kept crashing at startup. I was installing a different app. I was looking into things that could help me to uninstall that program and I ran a diagnostic repair app in my Mac. Nothing helped. I then discovered I had an older version of OBS 27.1.0 still installed so I tried that. I couldn't use Background remover, but I had an almost up to date OBS that worked. But my desire to fix 27.1.3 made me try it again later and it works for some reason.  To the best of my recollection I didn't remove anything from the plugins folder manually or do anything significant but it worked. Who knows if the same thing will happen to you? Maybe a full restart will help? I also want to mention that an earlier version of Background remover made my earlier version of OBS crash as he had not updated it yet for that version of OBS. So, currently with the latest version of  Background remover  and OBS it loads fine in OBS and I can use all the controls, but my camera is black. I had asked Royshilkrot what to do and he told me I didn't fully install it. I am not a programmer so I need some direction and I am awaiting either his advice or someone on this board to help me.....I am posting this with wanting to help you, but I'm sure that the others will think what I am saying is rubbish and I don't blame them. but until you get an answer why not just try loading it in again? Good luck!


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 19, 2021)

ajeitler said:


> NICE Plugin! I already tried some virtual green screen apps that feed their content into OBS. Doing this locally is a big step forward.
> The algorithm does not work as fluid as say Zoom's background removal yet, but quite impressive and for my usecase I will replace the other aproaches with it for now :) TANK YOU for your work!


Hi, It sounds like you're having success with this plugin. Can you tell me if it is using a Mac or not. If it is using a Mac can you please tell me how you installed it? Roy S told me I didn't fully install it and wonder what I did wrong.  Everything shows up, but me on the camera it's black.Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ukis (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello!
Is there any option to use that "Background Removal" filter on "Browser" instead of "Video capture device"? To make it possible to work with OBS Ninja? That filter just doesn't appear when I try to add it on "Browser" instead of "Video capture device". :( 
Thanks!


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 25, 2021)

Hi, I need help with these instructions for Background Removal by Shilkrot. Step by step would be appreciated. I have installed the .so file and everything is there, but a black cam.  I was told I was missing a component or part of the installation. It's a native Mac cam that doesn't show up. Thanks so much in advance! 

Mac OSX: Unzip obs-backgroundremoval-macosx.zip to /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/. e.g. $ unzip -o obs-backgroundremoval-macosx.zip -d /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/


----------



## pillarsoffranch (Dec 26, 2021)

any chance you could make this work with the window capture source?  I capture Zoom video and it would be great to remove the zoom window backgrounds  on each window.


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 27, 2021)

So I tried and I tried and I tried and finally installed this plugin so that the cams load in and can use BR. However, two things: I don't see to know how to add an image for the background. Assuming that it is different than the native Chroma key that came with OBS. Also, it seems that a lot of the plugins having to do with the green screen says, "no properties available". It might be that their is no image that is loaded, but I think it's across the board. 

My question is how do I add an image to Background Removal? Is it done the same way that the Chroma key does it by putting the image above the video capture device or done some other way?  Thanks!


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 27, 2021)

Want To Learn said:


> So I tried and I tried and I tried and finally installed this plugin so that the cams load in and can use BR. However, two things: I don't see to know how to add an image for the background. Assuming that it is different than the native Chroma key that came with OBS. Also, it seems that a lot of the plugins having to do with the green screen says, "no properties available". It might be that their is no image that is loaded, but I think it's across the board.
> 
> My question is how do I add an image to Background Removal? Is it done the same way that the Chroma key does it by putting the image above the video capture device or done some other way?  Thanks!


Well, I'm back to square two! I have everything up on screen, but my internal mac cam. I tried something and it didn't work! I thought I was on the right track. I could see myself and all the properties listed, but it wasn't working properly and didn't know how to add an image. I thought now that it seemed properly installed a new copy of OBS would do the trick! It didn't erase all the other filters and add ons, but erased Br. I tried to recreate how I had installed it to make it work as little as it did, but must have been lucky when I dragged the right file to the right place, because I don't remember what I did.  I guess a fresh start might help? Any ideas would be appreciated. Mac OS High Sierra and the current OBS and Background Removal. Thanks!


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 28, 2021)

O.k. Well, I'm back on track! I successfully  installed this software and I took notes that I plan to share with people in case they have the same issues I had.  So happy and proud! However, I don't know how to use it yet, which I posted earlier. Tomorrow I will get a fresh start and see if I can find a tutorial on how to add background!


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi Roy Shilkrot,  Success....for a little while! I was able to play with it for about 20 min. and I choose to shut it down. I really spent a lot of time through trial and error figuring  out how to install it though not having a programming background, but well worth it! I truly appreciate your efforts and I read somewhere that you are working three jobs so your time is limited! However, I truly hope that you will be able to develop it more. I believe it has the potential for it to become stock in future OBS releases after the bugs are fixed!   All the best to you!


----------



## Empirekicking (Jan 2, 2022)

Works very well, And so far not had one single crash however I can't use it.

On a single system and even though I have a good gaming system, my CPU is way too high just to have this addon. Using 60% to 78% of my CPU usage, WAY TO HIGH


----------



## Want To Learn (Jan 2, 2022)

Ok. So I am able to use this plugin long enough to try things. Pretty cool! However, whenever I choose Robust Matting it crashes. Any ideas? Installed improperly, too much CPU or something?  CPU is at 65%. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rmourey26 (Jan 5, 2022)

royshilkrot said:


> royshilkrot updated Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation with a new update entry:
> 
> Mac, Linux and Windows support and colorspaces
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the great work, any suggestions for use with NixOs before I begin tinkering?


----------



## dingdong1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Any chance we'll see Segmentation model support in the Mac version? I'm using macOS 10.15.7 and I don't see any the "Segmentation model" drop down. Whatever model it is using on macOS creates a very "busy" rapidly moving moving mask edge and is basically unusable because it is so annoying.


----------



## orangedeal (Jan 11, 2022)

When enabled, the CPU load (9900k @ 5 GHz) rises from 2-4% to almost 40%. Inference device CPU and GPU - no difference. With an increase in X Frame, the load drops, but the speed of work also drops. How did Discord did something similar without a performance hit? Some kind of proprietary algorithm?


----------



## Want To Learn (Jan 13, 2022)

Just wanted to say that I was finally able to try "Robust Video Matting" and it hasn't crashed. I'm not really doing a whole lot with it other than mousing around, but I can see the possibilities. However, the crashing is inevitable. It happens intermittently. Thanks and I'm looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Want To Learn (Jan 18, 2022)

It works! Woohoo! The only thing I did differently was threw out the installer and the folder of your plugin from the contents menu. I kept it in there so that I could reinstall it if needed after many attempts at installing it. I have had OBS open for about a half hour now and it did not crash! However, choosing "Robust Video Matting makes it crash. Thanks Mr. Roy Shilkrot! I can't wait until the shimmering around the edges are fixed!


----------



## Want To Learn (Jan 18, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> It works! Woohoo! The only thing I did differently was threw out the installer and the folder of your plugin from the contents menu. I kept it in there so that I could reinstall it if needed after many attempts at installing it. I have had OBS open for about a half hour now and it did not crash! However, choosing "Robust Video Matting makes it crash. Thanks Mr. Roy Shilkrot! I can't wait until the shimmering around the edges are fixed!


The next day....I did have Robust Video Mattung working in one of my many past attempts, but don't remember what I did to get it. I think I reinstalled it or something.  I just retraced my steps and it's there, but not working. I thought I had installed something different and the new one worked when it did work, but I could be wrong.  If anyone knows how to do this please let me know. I got everything else working fine. It doesn't seem to be crashing like it used to. Thanks!


----------



## Want To Learn (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm sorry to repeat myself, but I have been having more consistent results  with BR and it's been fun! It appears that if I still choose Robust Video Matting it will crash OBS and then the 2nd or 3rd time it will work! Not sure what the reason is. Perhaps conflicts with other software? I'm not a programmer so I don't know. Just an FYI: I maxed out my i7 iMac with 64 gb. on OS High Sierra so I don't think it's CPU power although I do have many apps open all the time.  Right now I have about 20 gb. active according to my activity monitor. 

Also, does anybody know how to get that glow around the outline of your body to go away. Well, it's sometimes more, but I don't know the terminology.  I would like to know if it's software related or maybe lighting related, so I can see what I can do to fix it. I am currently in a small space and this is a great tool for this when it is perfected. Yes, Mr. Shilkrot I realize their other commercial options as I thought you had mentioned somewhere else that can be used like Snap Camera or Zoom, but I am looking forward to a BR native to OBS and am grateful you have taken this on. Not being a programmer it appears that this is one of the hardest things to accomplish and you have taken it on. I will patiently wait for your updates.


----------



## VictorS (Feb 6, 2022)

I am running into the issue of when I apply the background remover my image goes black. Remove the background removal filter and I can see myself again. Not sure what is happening. Cannot find an answer anywhere. Using iMac (24-inch, M1, 2021) macOS Monterey Version 12.2. Privacy setting are set to allow OBS do screen recording, use camera etc. Get black screen on both iMac native camera and external Logitech webcam. Any ideas on what I missing?


----------



## Want To Learn (Feb 14, 2022)

Mr. Shilkrot, I think their is a possibility it might be software conflicts with other apps, but I'm not a programmer.  I formatted a new drive to OS 10.15 Catalina to be able to use StreamFX, so I started a new. It was just BR, SFX., Scene Collection Manager and now Scene Notes so far. Everything is working as it should.  No matter what I try to experiment with it hasn't crashed. Even when I choose Robust Video Matting it doesn't crash like it always did before. Pretty neat! It's really been  last night for a few hours and first thing I am playing with today for a few hours while multitasking, so who knows? On another note..I would love to see some instruction by the RVM people for any ideas to get rid of that stuff that outlines part of your body that  I don't know what to call because I'm not a videographer. It might be lighting or a few filter adjustments that I don't have a clue about THANK YOU for this plugin! Can't wait for the updates!


----------



## ZenVolta (Feb 15, 2022)

Any chance we could get a version that doesnt want to eat ALL of my cpu?


----------



## Empirekicking (Feb 15, 2022)

ZenVolta said:


> Any chance we could get a version that doesnt want to eat ALL of my cpu?


Most systems nowadays can handle streaming and gaming on high :P or get a streaming PC


----------



## ZenVolta (Feb 17, 2022)

Empirekicking said:


> Most systems nowadays can handle streaming and gaming on high :P or get a streaming PC


Yeah why worry about efficiency when you can just get a more powerful computer. Im dumb. Youre right.


----------



## rgsantos (Feb 17, 2022)

Unfortunately, the Background option does not appear here. I'm on version 27.2.0 of OBS. The files were unzipped in the OBS root folder. Any suggestion?


----------



## Want To Learn (Feb 19, 2022)

rgsantos said:


> Unfortunately, the Background option does not appear here. I'm on version 27.2.0 of OBS. The files were unzipped in the OBS root folder. Any suggestion?
> 
> View attachment 80383


Hi, I was all set to help you but after looking at your screenshot I see you're in Windows and I on a Mac. I would suggest you google it on youtube. If you just do a generic OBS Background Removal you will need to sift through till you get this one as they don't say it in the title  specifically. I'm not a programmer, but was determined to install it on my Mac, so after many days here and there and crashes I got it to work!  I simply matched the extensions and folders from the installer to inside my OBS app and copied and pasted them accordingly. My opinion, it still needs some updating, but it's nice to play around with.  Good luck! Oh, did you mean you had it and it doesn't work with the update? Don't know anything about that. Sorry.


----------



## richt (Feb 25, 2022)

So have people been able to get this to work on an M1 MacBook. If you unzip the files into OBS it looks like it is built for the Intel macs. Or do you have to follow the build instructions to get it to work?


----------



## daveblinder (Feb 27, 2022)

Can someone provide detailed steps on how to install this plugin on Mac for OS X? I am running Catalina. The terminal installation code does not work on my iMac. Please be specific with which files are being copied into which folders.

I believe many users are encountering this same issues. The terminal commands provided on github assume our files are being downloaded to a specific folder. Another issue is that Safari browser unzips the file by default, rendering the terminal command useless.


----------



## Want To Learn (Feb 27, 2022)

daveblinder said:


> Can someone provide detailed steps on how to install this plugin on Mac for OS X? I am running Catalina. The terminal installation code does not work on my iMac. Please be specific with which files are being copied into which folders.
> 
> I believe many users are encountering this same issues. The terminal commands provided on github assume our files are being downloaded to a specific folder. Another issue is that Safari browser unzips the file by default, rendering the terminal command useless.


Here goes. Good luck!:
The Installer Zip:
-Download BR to your hard drive.
-Unzip it. Place it where you can access it on your hard drive.
You will see two folders: Plugins and Resources. You will need to install the contents of the folders from them separately.

OBS app on your Mac:
-Go to your Mac applications folder.
- Right click on the OBS App. You’ll see “Show Package contents”
-Contents - then select the plugins folder.

Installer Zip to Mac OBS package:
- From the Background Removal zip Copy “the background removal.so file” into that plugins folder of OBS that is right below the Mac OS folder. There is another plugins folder, but not that one.You won’t see it yet.

Plugins from Zip to Mac OBS app:
-From the Background removal zip that you just unzipped go to resources -data - OBS Plugins folder and copy OBS Background removal folder from your zip into your OBS plugins folder on your Mac. This will be a sub folder to the data folder, called OBS-plugins. Paste it in there.
Close up OBS file structure and then open up OBS.
This should work.

Please let me know if it works!

Want To Learn

Quote Reply


----------



## daveblinder (Feb 28, 2022)

Thank you Want To Learn for the detailed OS X installation guide!

Background Removal is crashing OBS on my late 2013 iMac 3.2ghz quad core 32gb RAM running Catalina 10.15.7

crashlog attached


----------



## Want To Learn (Feb 28, 2022)

daveblinder said:


> Thank you Want To Learn for the detailed OS X installation guide!
> 
> Background Removal is crashing OBS on my late 2013 iMac 3.2ghz quad core 32gb RAM running Catalina 10.15.7
> 
> crashlog attached


Sorry Dave, I'm not a programmer so I can't help you. If this installation was the culprit I would uninstall it. Actually I have two OBS's going at the same time. One that works and the other to experiment on. If you try to install OBS again the installer will ask you if you want to keep both, click both. They number them and you can later name them if you want.....furthermore, what I did was I would keep trying the one with background remover periodically and with the installation of other software like StreamFX and Mac security updates  all of a sudden it was a little stable for a little and was more reliable, now it works good, but it may have been coincidental? It was shear insanity to try it over and over again, but it somehow worked! Also, did you delete your earlier attempts? After I deleted the installer that I put in the package contents as advised by the website it worked better. Although, when I chose Robust Video Matting it crashed at that moment so I didn't  choose it anymore. It might also be the horsepower of your old mac, but again I'm not a programmer.   Good luck!.....Oh, the 2nd OBS sharers basic resources, so if you delete an important resource in one then you might miss it in another. BR shows up in a different spot, but not usable.


----------



## indyjoe97 (Apr 22, 2022)

This did not work, i even followed the steps, i have version 27.2.4. looking for answers, thanks


----------



## Want To Learn (Apr 25, 2022)

indyjoe97 said:


> This did not work, i even followed the steps, i have version 27.2.4. looking for answers, thanksI


----------



## Want To Learn (Apr 25, 2022)

indyjoe97  I wish I could help you, However,  as mentioned I am not a programmer I just kept trying and trying and found that solution which works for some and myself.  Can I ask, what do you see in OBS? I was seeing Background Remover in the right place and the wrong place in my attempts. Then I would see "no properties available " until I installed it correctly. Which Mac OS are you using?


----------



## JBaker (May 14, 2022)

royshilkrot said:


> royshilkrot submitted a new resource:
> 
> Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation - Remove the background in your camera video with the power of neural networks.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for what sounds great.
Has anyone got this working on ubuntu 20.0.4.
It looks as though on linux its a build from scratch. I followed the instruction on the git hub.  Make there is no makefile or build rules.
The cmake also fails for simular reasons.
If someone has been able to make this work on 20.0.4 would you please let me know what you did  / links etc .
Thank you


----------



## omnionus (May 22, 2022)

I am unable to get this plugin to show up on OBS. Using version 27.2.4, 64bit, on Windows 7. I've seen a few people mention missing DLL dependencies, but that is WAY over my head. Does anyone have a Win7 fix out yet?


----------



## Want To Learn (May 25, 2022)

omnionus said:


> I am unable to get this plugin to show up on OBS. Using version 27.2.4, 64bit, on Windows 7. I've seen a few people mention missing DLL dependencies, but that is WAY over my head. Does anyone have a Win7 fix out yet?


Ominous, I would check system requirements. I thought this plugin was for later than Win 7., but check to make sure as I am on a Mac and sometimes do virtual windows .


----------



## madry (Jun 20, 2022)

Hello im kind of new here and not sure if this is the right place for this but I seem to be having this weird issue now where whenever I select the specific option GPU - DIRECTML / Robust Video Matting OBS crashes and only that option/features all other options/features seem to work fine here is the crash log below ive reformatted my pc thinking it had to be something else and then reinstalled the obs background remover files then restored the backup and im still having issues any help is appreciated in advanced thanks
Thread 41B0: libobs: graphics thread (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000E8106FE7C0 00007FFF094A5850 0000022D6F250A38 0000000000000001 0000022D6F250980 0000022D7C20F040 obs-backgroundremoval.dll!0x7fff094a5850
000000E8106FE840 00007FFF094A95CE 0000078000000438 0000000000000000 0000022D7C73E300 0000022D7C73E300 obs-backgroundremoval.dll!0x7fff094a95ce
000000E8106FECE0 00007FFF094A29F2 0000022D7239A700 0000000000000438 0000022D7239A700 0000000000000000 obs-backgroundremoval.dll!0x7fff094a29f2
000000E8106FF250 00007FFF42C15E1F 0000000000000438 0000022D7239A700 0000022D7CA86200 00007FFF42BE3510 obs.dll!obs_source_update_async_video+0xaf
000000E8106FF290 00007FFF42C16D3F 0000000044870000 0000022DC2C80000 8000000080000000 0000000000000000 obs.dll!render_video+0x9f
000000E8106FF2C0 00007FFF42C1610E 0000000000000438 0000000000000780 0000000000000780 0000022D7CA86200 obs.dll!obs_source_video_render+0x7e
000000E8106FF2F0 00007FFF42C4C420 0000022D7CA86200 000000E8106FF500 0000022D72322F20 0000000000000000 obs.dll!render_item+0x230
000000E8106FF3A0 00007FFF42C46A74 0000022D72399C60 0000000000001001 0000000000000000 3F80000000000000 obs.dll!scene_video_render+0x84
000000E8106FF3F0 00007FFF42C11F9F 0000000000000000 000000E8106FF550 0000022D72399C60 0000022D6F272DC0 obs.dll!obs_source_main_render+0x9f
000000E8106FF420 00007FFF42C1610E 0000022D6F272DC0 0000000000000000 0000022D6F272DC0 0000000000000000 obs.dll!obs_source_video_render+0x7e
000000E8106FF450 00007FFF42C1AA9A 000000003D4CCCCC 0000000000000000 0000022D6F272DC0 0000022D6571BCC8 obs.dll!obs_transition_video_render+0x4ba
000000E8106FF660 00007FFF42C11F9F 0000022D6571BD08 0000000000000000 0000022D6F272DC0 0000000000000040 obs.dll!obs_source_main_render+0x9f
000000E8106FF690 00007FFF42C1610E 0000000000000000 0000022D6571BD00 0000022D6597D430 0000000000000000 obs.dll!obs_source_video_render+0x7e
000000E8106FF6C0 00007FFF42C46540 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000022D6571B848 0000000000000001 obs.dll!obs_view_render+0x50
000000E8106FF6F0 00007FFF42C514CE 0000000000000000 0000022D6571B848 0000000000000001 0000000000000001 obs.dll!render_video+0x10e
000000E8106FF7C0 00007FFF42C50DC0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000022D6571BC68 obs.dll!output_frame+0xa0
000000E8106FF900 00007FFF42C50A9E 01D8843589C1A2C9 0000000000FE5000 000001CFC21A60EC FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF obs.dll!obs_graphics_thread_loop+0x31e
000000E8106FF9C0 00007FFF42C5073C FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 00007FFF51566C30 0000000000000000 000000E8106FFAB9 obs.dll!obs_graphics_thread+0x2ec
000000E8106FFA70 00007FFF5BA27A06 0000022D6A4CAAE0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 w32-pthreads.dll!ptw32_threadStart+0x126
000000E8106FFB20 00007FFF610F1BB2 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ucrtbase.dll!0x7fff610f1bb2
000000E8106FFB50 00007FFF627F7034 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7fff627f7034
000000E8106FFB80 00007FFF636C2651 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7fff636c2651


----------



## madry (Jun 20, 2022)

my current workaround is to use selfie segmentation even though it is kind of choppy but I think part of the problem may have been because I accidentally installed obs before installing the graphics card driver but I tried uninstalling both things the graphics with DDU in safe mode and uninstalled obs with everything and ran ccleaner before and after restarted then installed the graphics card first then the obs but still same issue which makes me think its something different could this possibly be caused by a faulty camera because my camera is almost 6 years old now but who knows


----------



## madry (Jun 22, 2022)

for everyone having the issue where it crashes on the specific setting for gpu -directml  Direct video matting take the files that are provided for the background removal and take the files obs-plugins/64 bit folder and also add them into your C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit folder im not sure if I did this the first time while installing this but It works for me now I may have overlooked some instructions lol


----------



## BrendonScott (Jun 27, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Here goes. Good luck!:
> The Installer Zip:
> -Download BR to your hard drive.
> -Unzip it. Place it where you can access it on your hard drive.
> ...


Did anyone else get this to work? I am fairly certain I installed in correctly as it shows up in the right spot under filers. However, when I try and use it, the filer cuts off the camera completely and leaves me with only the background color of my choosing . Anyone got a fix for missing camera on this filter? Thanks


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 27, 2022)

BrendonScott said:


> Did anyone else get this to work? I am fairly certain I installed in correctly as it shows up in the right spot under filers. However, when I try and use it, the filer cuts off the camera completely and leaves me with only the background color of my choosing . Anyone got a fix for missing camera on this filter? Thanks


Hi BrendonScott, If installed correctly BR should show up in audio video filters not in the effects filters below. This is where you should start. Mine  didn't until I installed it correctly. It showed in the bottom effects. The easy fix would be is to resize your camera source in OBS and try it that way, but that would be too easy .   Also, maybe you should try the internal Mac camera first if you are using an external camera just to see if it works. I've only used the internal camera of the Mac.  Disclaimer: I'm not a programmer, but after much trial and error I got it to work on my Mac.   Best of luck to you!


----------



## clanger9 (Jul 12, 2022)

I have tried the pre-compiled version of this plugin on a Mac M1 and it is working well (if a little heavy on the CPU). Thank you!
I'm now experimenting with a native M1 version of OBS Studio and I'd like to do the same with this plugin.
Unfortunately, I'm struggling with the build instructions as I'm not very familiar with cmake...
I think I screwed up the source code paths and cmake is complaining it can't find stuff.
To compile this from source, where should the obs-studio and obs-backgroundremoval source code folders be in relation to each other?


----------



## Want To Learn (Jul 13, 2022)

clanger9 said:


> I have tried the pre-compiled version of this plugin on a Mac M1 and it is working well (if a little heavy on the CPU). Thank you!
> I'm now experimenting with a native M1 version of OBS Studio and I'd like to do the same with this plugin.
> Unfortunately, I'm struggling with the build instructions as I'm not very familiar with cmake...
> I think I screwed up the source code paths and cmake is complaining it can't find stuff.
> To compile this from source, where should the obs-studio and obs-backgroundremoval source code folders be in relation to each other?


Hi Clanger, I would like to help, but I am not a programmer and I'm not sure if I understand your question either. However. I had written a step by step set of instructions for this board a while back to install it on the Mac which I can't seem to find tonight for some reason. I am also swamped with work responsibilities to.  I was determined to figure it out and just copied files that I though belonged in a certain folder based on their name and where it resided in the installation download. i.e. the .so in the .so folder. I did a lot of trial and error and crashes until it finally worked. If this info is what you need I can try to look for it, but it might be on a zip drive that I no longer use. if not, then I can't help you, sorry!  Please let me know and if I can find some time I will look for it or type it again. Good luck!


----------



## clanger9 (Jul 13, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi Clanger, I would like to help, but I am not a programmer and I'm not sure if I understand your question either. However. I had written a step by step set of instructions for this board a while back to install it on the Mac which I can't seem to find tonight for some reason. I am also swamped with work responsibilities to.  I was determined to figure it out and just copied files that I though belonged in a certain folder based on their name and where it resided in the installation download. i.e. the .so in the .so folder. I did a lot of trial and error and crashes until it finally worked. If this info is what you need I can try to look for it, but it might be on a zip drive that I no longer use. if not, then I can't help you, sorry!  Please let me know and if I can find some time I will look for it or type it again. Good luck!


Hi Want To Learn yes, I can install the pre-compiled plugin manually and it works fine on the OBS Studio release. The process for this is: right click on the OBS app, "Show package contents", then copy the contents of the plugin package to the relevant places in there (Resources & Plugins). This works with the current release of OBS Studio.
However, I want to compile this plugin from source, as I'm experimenting with a native M1 build of OBS Studio. This is where I'm struggling.
The instructions here don't work for me https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval#mac-osx
Specifically this line `cmake .. -DobsLibPath=/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Frameworks -DobsIncludePath=~/Downloads/obs-studio/libobs`


----------



## Want To Learn (Jul 14, 2022)

clanger9 said:


> Hi Want To Learn yes, I can install the pre-compiled plugin manually and it works fine on the OBS Studio release. The process for this is: right click on the OBS app, "Show package contents", then copy the contents of the plugin package to the relevant places in there (Resources & Plugins). This works with the current release of OBS Studio.
> However, I want to compile this plugin from source, as I'm experimenting with a native M1 build of OBS Studio. This is where I'm struggling.
> The instructions here don't work for me https://github.com/royshil/obs-backgroundremoval#mac-osx
> Specifically this line `cmake .. -DobsLibPath=/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Frameworks -DobsIncludePath=~/Downloads/obs-studio/libobs`


Yes Clanger, unfortunately it's beyond my understanding so I wish you ALL the best!


----------



## Nocturnal Lunacy (Aug 20, 2022)

So is there going to be an update anytime soon to address the cpu usage? Even when gpu is selected it still uses cpu. It crashes obs if try to adjust anything while streaming. Great product but implementation is poor.


----------



## Demo_Ken (Aug 29, 2022)

Trying to install but it's not showing in the list. I've removed and readded the dll, but it's not listed in the plugin list that OBS generates in the log..



> 13:29:30.318: ---------------------------------
> 13:29:30.318:   Loaded Modules:
> 13:29:30.318:     win-wasapi.dll
> 13:29:30.318:     win-mf.dll
> ...



Any idea why it's not showing up for me? Full log attached.


----------



## papatriot (Aug 30, 2022)

Please help! I watched many youtube videos and did exactly what they said in the order in which they said. The new background will not merge with my webcam. I don't know what else to do!


----------



## Nocturnal Lunacy (Aug 30, 2022)

papatriot said:


> Please help! I watched many youtube videos and did exactly what they said in the order in which they said. The new background will not merge with my webcam. I don't know what else to do!


Not sure what you mean by not merging with cam when your cam has to be working in order to show your face. But I think this will help you.
Make sure your background removal has the same chroma or color key as your actual chroma key or color key. and you need to make some adjustments to your background removal. And make sure your background is below your cam like layers. (In case you didn't know)
Set your Inference Device as GPU 
Set Segmentation Model to MediaPipe
Set Calculation Mask to 2


----------



## Nocturnal Lunacy (Aug 30, 2022)

Demo_Ken said:


> Trying to install but it's not showing in the list. I've removed and readded the dll, but it's not listed in the plugin list that OBS generates in the log..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you get zip folder downloaded, unzip it the contents into the obs studio root folder under program files. Make sure its in the correct folder. Make sure you do not have obs running and make sure you keep obs to run as administrator or some features just wont work.



If it asks to overwrite anything, let it. 



After you xfer the files to the obs folder it should look like this 


hope this helps. if you ever used the old obs and never uninstalled it, there's a good chance you may have put it in the wrong folder. If youre still using classic then I recommend you upgrade to studio as I don't think much of anything works in classic anymore.


----------



## Nocturnal Lunacy (Aug 30, 2022)

papatriot said:


> Please help! I watched many youtube videos and did exactly what they said in the order in which they said. The new background will not merge with my webcam. I don't know what else to do!


I forgot to say, make sure you have obs to run as administrator every time you use it. Some features won't work with windows if you don't have obs set as administrator. You won't even be able to detect some games unless you have it set as administrator.


----------



## Demo_Ken (Aug 30, 2022)

Nocturnal Lunacy said:


> When you get zip folder downloaded, unzip it the contents into the obs studio root folder under program files. Make sure its in the correct folder. Make sure you do not have obs running and make sure you keep obs to run as administrator or some features just wont work.
> View attachment 85939
> If it asks to overwrite anything, let it.
> View attachment 85940
> ...


Uninstalled, reinstalled, and it's suddenly working. Thank you!


----------



## clanger9 (Sep 6, 2022)

Has anyone managed to compile this for Apple Silicon? I’d like to use this plugin with the new v28 native Apple Silicon release of OBS, but I can’t figure out how to compile it.


----------



## sotspodcast (Sep 6, 2022)

Hi there. Testing this out on OBS 28 & every camera I try it with the screen is just the background color. No video. When I click the filter off, video appears. Tried using this on a Razer Kiyo Pro, Logitech C920 & StreamCam. All the same effect.


----------



## jmlipari (Sep 19, 2022)

After a long time fighting alone (to learn), I decided to ask for your help…
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I installed obs-studio through snap onto Ubunu 22.04.
When I tried to run the backgroundremoval plugin, I get this error:

error: [obs-backgroundremoval] /onnxruntime_src/onnxruntime/core/platform/posix/env.cc:183 onnxruntime::{anonymous}::PosixThread::PosixThread(const char*, int, unsigned int (*)(int, Eigen::ThreadPoolInterface*), Eigen::ThreadPoolInterface*, const onnxruntime::ThreadOptions&) pthread_setaffinity_np failed, error code: 11 error msg: Resource temporarily unavailable  

Any Help? Thank you


----------



## tdmatthews (Sep 20, 2022)

So now the dust has settled a little bit is there a alpha or beta available to install with v28 of Apple Silicon version?

Trying to get Nvidia Broadcast like features on my M1 Mac is probably the biggest pain I've had since moving from Windows


----------



## ahmedselim (Oct 11, 2022)

Hi All, feel silly asking this but I cannot seem to get this plugin to work on my Mac.  Running a Silicone/M1 Mac and it looks like plenty of you have been able to get it working.

Outside of extracting the ZIP and moving the files into place, is there something else that I am missing???  Are the files in the zip specific to an intel Mac if so, does that mean that I need to compile it?


----------



## madcat108 (Oct 11, 2022)

ahmedselim said:


> Hi All, feel silly asking this but I cannot seem to get this plugin to work on my Mac.  Running a Silicone/M1 Mac and it looks like plenty of you have been able to get it working.
> 
> Outside of extracting the ZIP and moving the files into place, is there something else that I am missing???  Are the files in the zip specific to an intel Mac if so, does that mean that I need to compile it?


It works only on version 27 and NOT on current v28  :(


----------



## Want To Learn (Oct 12, 2022)

madcat108 said:


> One of the few shows we could watch together as works only on version 27 and NOT on current v28  :(


I think you're right madcat108. I finally had figured out how to install it in 27 and posted my results to help other people , but can't figure out how to install it in 28. It seems the file structure is different or less. I am not a programmer, but after many trial and errors with 27 I figured it out. Since you have an M1 which I don't you may want to try the nvidia greenscreen I believe it's called. I actually bought a physical green screen and it is working out nice with OBS. However, my problem since day one is the ability to get everything in front of the screen with such a small space. I have now moved some of my stuff within a room with florescent light and it seems to work.  Again , in a small area though. Good luck!


----------



## madcat108 (Oct 12, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> I think you're right madcat108. I finally had figured out how to install it in 27 and posted my results to help other people , but can't figure out how to install it in 28. It seems the file structure is different or less. I am not a programmer, but after many trial and errors with 27 I figured it out. Since you have an M1 which I don't you may want to try the nvidia greenscreen I believe it's called. I actually bought a physical green screen and it is working out nice with OBS. However, my problem since day one is the ability to get everything in front of the screen with such a small space. I have now moved some of my stuff within a room with florescent light and it seems to work.  Again , in a small area though. Good luck!


looks like "nvidia greenscreen" is for windows only.   Also M1 also has an Apple GPU, not NVIDIA.


----------



## Want To Learn (Oct 12, 2022)

madcat108 said:


> looks like "nvidia greenscreen" is for windows only.   Also M1 also has an Apple GPU, not NVIDIA.


Oh, Thanks for letting me know. I thought they had a Mac side. I guess us Mac users will need to wait then. Good luck!


----------



## CaptainCraptastic (Nov 11, 2022)

I watched Michael Feyrer's video ( OBS Green Screen ) about this plugin and neither his color nor his outline flutters/bounces around like mine is doing. I tried the sliders but they don't have any effect on that issue. I'm not very good with OBS, so maybe it's a native OBS setting that needs changing. I'll upload a video to Mediafire for you to take look at when it's convenient. Thanks! Remove Background Flutter


----------



## Want To Learn (Nov 12, 2022)

CaptainCraptastic said:


> I watched Michael Feyrer's video ( OBS Green Screen ) about this plugin and neither his color nor his outline flutters/bounces around like mine is doing. I tried the sliders but they don't have any effect on that issue. I'm not very good with OBS, so maybe it's a native OBS setting that needs changing. I'll upload a video to Mediafire for you to take look at when it's convenient. Thanks! Remove Background Flutter


I would like to help you with this question and don't claim to be an expert, but I can relate to what you're saying. I've done many attempts in my super small area, so I would experiment with lighting, distance from your camera and the color clothes your wearing along with the OBS settings. Also, know when enough is enough to. It also takes a lot of CPU power too. Like Michael says it's as good as zoom (after you figure it out), but zoom is so much easier. Good luck!


----------



## CaptainCraptastic (Nov 12, 2022)

I guess I'm just going to buy a literal green screen background. I've seen streamers doing just fine with a custom greenscreen layout of some sort (sometimes with a fancy frame around their cam view), but I guess I'll never be one of them.


----------



## Want To Learn (Nov 12, 2022)

CaptainCraptastic said:


> I guess I'm just going to buy a literal green screen background. I've seen streamers doing just fine with a custom green screen layout of some sort (sometimes with a fancy frame around their cam view), but I guess I'll never be one of them.


Well, I spent way too much time experimenting buying lights and a green screen in my preferred area to make videos, because it is too small.  Now I go under a fluorescent light fixture with my iPhone recording it. I have a green screen in the back of me. I am not using my preferred gear on my computer, but it works for now. For my experimentations it appears to be doing well. It gives me even lighting in that small space.  However, I would like to expand on that area in the future as it is really small too. I may or may not be able to with limited amount of space. I would spend a little bit of time with the Background Removal settings before I give up. Just not too much time. LOL. Also, calculate mask frame every x frame helps it to stay put, However, you really need to not move too much or you'll move in and out of the area that is covered. Good luck!


----------



## CaptainCraptastic (Nov 12, 2022)

Max frame? I don't recall seeing that in the options. Maybe I misunderstood. Anyway, I tried for 4 days to make the darn plugin work correctly, but it clips regardless of the segmentation model I choose and flutters relentlessly.  I just want a "warm hug" like I see in streams on Twitch and such.


----------



## Want To Learn (Nov 13, 2022)

CaptainCraptastic said:


> Max frame? I don't recall seeing that in the options. Maybe I misunderstood. Anyway, I tried for 4 days to make the darn plugin work correctly, but it clips regardless of the segmentation model I choose and flutters relentlessly.  I just want a "warm hug" like I see in streams on Twitch and such.


Well, that Max Frame feature is available for Mac. Their might be something available for Win. too? I don't know which computer you're on. If you're on a Mac, their "Keynote" that comes included in the Mac OS I just discovered has a virtual green screen included. After playing with it for a while it seems to be on par with zoom and the rest of them. I don't think any of them with technology at this point in time are perfect.  I am  not a streamer, but my other thought is maybe you should consider using the effects filters that you can download or come stock with OBS to simply change the look of your area that you're playing in? Be inventive maybe? If you still want a background remover then try a physical green screen.  Not sure what you might have access to, but If you are in a big room I would get the green screen and get the necessary lighting.  It just has to be even. You can get a green screen that fits nicely on your gaming chair and is not too expensive either. It's a big circle.   I've actually seen people on youtube that will improvise a DIY green screen as OBS does a great job of taking whatever you have and fixing it like wrinkles and stuff. I would just watch some youtube videos for ideas. Good luck!


----------



## CaptainCraptastic (Nov 14, 2022)

I discovered Prism Live Studio last night and it does a fantastic job of green-screening. It's a clone of OBS but a bit more streamlined and an easy GUI. Wonderful features. For some reason, all of the videos I made with it only have audio for some reason and I've not a clue as to why.  LOL


----------



## Want To Learn (Nov 15, 2022)

CaptainCraptastic said:


> I discovered Prism Live Studio last night and it does a fantastic job of green-screening. It's a clone of OBS but a bit more streamlined and an easy GUI. Wonderful features. For some reason, all of the videos I made with it only have audio for some reason and I've not a clue as to why.  LOL


----------



## Want To Learn (Nov 15, 2022)

It's great you discovered Prism Live. I googled it , but  it's not available for the Mac. I do have a virtual PC, but if it require some horse power native to a PC I my not be able to use it? I would check your settings and keep looking on the internet to figure out no video. I did a test video recording on my iPhone and imported into OBS and couldn't figure out why I couldn't hear  sound until I remembered that I needed to check audio monitor.  To date I have put together only one video with OBS so currently I use it just to explore features. I knew about this, but forgot about it. LOL.


----------



## seanbrian3452154 (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi there, thank you for sharing this post. Besides, you can use the background remover that I'm using named PicWish. It is a free online tool that you can use anytime for removing background.


----------



## ss0m (Nov 24, 2022)

Has anyone found success with the plugin while using OBS 28 on a Mac with the M1 chip?


----------



## Want To Learn (Nov 24, 2022)

ss0m said:


> Has anyone found success with the plugin while using OBS 28 on a Mac with the M1 chip?


I don't know if this helps, but I can't seem to use OBS past 27.2.4. on an intel Mac Monterey without crashing. It would close every time the first time I would close out a window. So 28 doesn't seem to work for me. Another thing I figured out how to instal BR in 27.2.4. and sooner, but I don't know how to install it past that. Do you know how? Well, I'm thinking it's my Mac configuration that isn't allowing 28 not to work, so if I do then with your help I will get BR working. The file structure seems to be different. I don't know where to install the files. Thanks.


----------



## Steve odessa (Dec 31, 2022)

royshilkrot said:


> royshilkrot submitted a new resource:
> 
> Background Removal - Portrait Segmentation - Remove the background in your camera video with the power of neural networks.
> 
> ...


This doesn’t not work. I assume I’m doing something wrong. When I download it it says can’t be recognized by third party. When I allow it I stilll don’t get the plug-in in filters. What am I doing wrong. I’m in Mac


----------



## Want To Learn (Saturday at 7:22 PM)

Hello Mr. Shilkrot, I was wondering if you could give me (us) some guidance on installing your 
 plugin on a Mac in a more recent version of OBS? Back in 27 I had taken lots of time trying to match up where your unzipped installer folders would go and it eventually worked! I was really proud of myself and typed my instructions here to help someone else, but it seems the newer versions of OBS does not seems to have the same folder structure or one seems to be missing. I am not at my Mac right now, so I think it's data, but am not sure. Can you or anyone on this board briefly tell me where the .so folder goes specifically and possibly the others . By now you can tell I'm not a programmer so any help would be appreciated. When I first tried it way back with the directions on the link it didn't work for me, so I'm not sure it would work again. Thanks for your time and plugin!


----------

